# Essex members Renegadedubs meet



## rockyd78 (Feb 4, 2010)

May have mentioned this to a couple of people previously on a thread, the first wednesday of every month sees the renegade dubs meet at seabrights barn in chelmsford.

This is a club for all fans of VAG products so a whole load of different motors but not enough TTs for my liking (prob cos mine is the only one!) It all kicks off at 7pm so if any of u essex guys n gals can make it would be great to see you there.

Andy


----------



## UKRPG (Oct 14, 2009)

Still trying but I may have to meet the enxt one as Mrs George has Yoga

Good god :?


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

im working tomorrow evening, wish you had given more of an update, but ill defo try and make the next one


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

I will try and make it next month but i will hopefully be back at work by then so i can only say maybe at the moment


----------



## rockyd78 (Feb 4, 2010)

No worries guys it's actually my fault i only remembered earlier today i'd not posted a reminder - hope to catch you all at the next meet, i may try getting some photos if the weather holds up to give u an idea of what it's like


----------



## UKRPG (Oct 14, 2009)

Anyone up for this on Wednesday?


----------



## rockyd78 (Feb 4, 2010)

sorry not been on here for a while, I'm there every month so if any of u fancy taking a boot down be good to see you there


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

ill try and make it next month. can you pm me the address at details

Thanks

Dave


----------



## rockyd78 (Feb 4, 2010)

Will do Dave, ur RS will cause quite a stir there, most of the guys i know there love the TTRS, I will PM u the addy closer to the next meet


----------



## UKRPG (Oct 14, 2009)

Dave - if your up for it we can meet up mate on route


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I'm 10 mins drive from this place, Rich and Dave let me know what your plans are, we can go in convoy


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

UKRPG said:


> Dave - if your up for it we can meet up mate on route





Dotti said:


> I'm 10 mins drive from this place, Rich and Dave let me know what your plans are, we can go in convoy


sounds good


----------



## rockyd78 (Feb 4, 2010)

right guys next meet is in a couple of weeks so thought i'd actually be organized for once and give people a bit of notice, last month was a wicked turnout with a very packed car park so be an idea to get over as close to 7pm as you can to get a decent parking space!


----------



## UKRPG (Oct 14, 2009)

Will hopefully be around for it this month


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

me too


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

i reckon i should be good for this one, i might be able to drag a couple of the lads from work along aswell that are vag boys. if any of you guys decide to meet before then let me know and i will join.


----------



## rockyd78 (Feb 4, 2010)

if it makes life easier i can meet you somewhere just outside chelmo (there's a big service station the next junction up the A12 from me) and take u guys in from there?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

So the next meet for this is 7th July .


----------



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

denimblue225turbo said:


> i reckon i should be good for this one, i might be able to drag a couple of the lads from work along aswell that are vag boys. if any of you guys decide to meet before then let me know and i will join.


*** boys more like! :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

bella_beetle2.0 said:


> denimblue225turbo said:
> 
> 
> > i reckon i should be good for this one, i might be able to drag a couple of the lads from work along aswell that are vag boys. if any of you guys decide to meet before then let me know and i will join.
> ...


Now, now Bob's, behave :lol:

I don't want to go to this alone and be billy no mates :lol:


----------



## UKRPG (Oct 14, 2009)

Right, wifes moved her Yoga so I'm definately going to be going to this next week so it would be great to see some more there :-*


----------



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

well im working 7-3 so i could come but looks like glen may be ditching me for the *** boys! :? :?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

bella_beetle2.0 said:


> well im working 7-3 so i could come but looks like glen may be ditching me for the *** boys! :? :?


What are *** boys? Or should I know!


----------



## UKRPG (Oct 14, 2009)

I think they all drive pink beetle convertibles


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

UKRPG said:


> I think they all drive pink beetle convertibles


 :lol:

I don't think renegadedubs will let me in ... my TT is not modded! :lol:


----------



## rockyd78 (Feb 4, 2010)

don't talk to me about pink beetle convertibles i saw Jordan in hers a few weeks back on the way to dubmania and she has the same bloody rims as my TT on it, i got stick all weekend about that!!!!

and dotti you'll be fine mine was unmodded for ages - well maybe except a cheeky remap lol


----------



## UKRPG (Oct 14, 2009)

Is there anwhere specific you aim to park or is it just an all in job

Perhaps we could all meet down the road at the services or something


----------



## rockyd78 (Feb 4, 2010)

Well the last few meets have been mobbed out so pretty much park where u can, if you guys want me to meet u in boreham services we can turn up mob handed if u like


----------



## UKRPG (Oct 14, 2009)

I presume thats the big BP one with the McDonalds and the hotel near the car Auction/massive Sainsburys

If so what time do you want to meet?


----------



## rockyd78 (Feb 4, 2010)

Yeah thats the one, hows about 7??? does that work for everyone??


----------



## UKRPG (Oct 14, 2009)

Works for me

If anyone else is coming we'll hang about until 10 past (7.10) then well go


----------



## rockyd78 (Feb 4, 2010)

sounds like a plan it's only 10 mins from there so should hopefully get there early enough to park em all up together - finally i won't be the only TT lol


----------



## UKRPG (Oct 14, 2009)

Cool, get your wax on and I'll see you and hopefully a few others Wednesday


----------



## rockyd78 (Feb 4, 2010)

done yesterday fella but she may get a little wipe down and some autoglym after work weds just to be sure :roll:


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

where are you meeting guys, im guna try and make this one


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

And me, I'm coming from Lickabikky  . If anybody wants to knock for me and escort me with my TT I don't mind


----------



## UKRPG (Oct 14, 2009)

ok. You need to take the A12 out to and past Chelmsford and come off at junction 19 the services are pretty much straight off and well meet in the large BP garage


----------

